

The Supreme Court Decision That Every Startup Should Know About - ghosh
https://medium.com/@patrickwyrick/the-supreme-court-s-decision-in-north-carolina-board-of-dental-examiners-v-2e6f3b8e964c

======
natch
One thing about this I don't understand after reading (maybe I missed it) is
this:

It sounds like all the state needs to do is put in place the _ability_ to veto
any decision of a licensing board. It doesn't actually need to veto anything.
The ability for the state to veto alone ensures that the boards are protected
from suits. So if a licensing board takes anti-competitive action but the
state does not veto the action (despite having the mechanism to do so) what
protects the free market in that case? The business would now have to sue the
state, rather than the licensing board?

